# Dilemma



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello, I have questions regarding work.

I am a British QS been here 7 months, i work for a local but large contractor with minimal westerns. Basically its not slick. 

I am currently working for a company that is working me to the bone, which feels like its run by a dictator, my contract hours are 8:30am to 5:30pm but in reality I am working 8am to 7pm 6 days a week and have done shifts from 6am to 10pm, I have already been told I am not having half days for Ramadan, i was not given any time off to celebrate Christmas or Easter holidays (fair enough we are in a Muslim country), and now it seems I won't be able to following Muslim dates. I am working up to 70 plus hours week, nothing is following my contract and well im pi$$ed off. 

To say im exhausted is an understatement and to the point I am thinking of packing my bags and going back to the UK, or find another job with another contractor, but I owe my company around AED70k in an advance payment for my apartment. I am a good guy, with honest intentions and I made a deal.

By pure chance I got a job offer for Canada (my dream to live, and i rejected due to this ball and chain), tbh, the work experience here has actually made me hate this country. I have no life, I have no friends, I am not happy, especially when I can see it offers so much. 

What are my options?

Edit - I have no kids, no car, nothing keeping me here. I have a tv and sofa bed. But I want to know the potential repercussions of moving to another company, or if one day i stop biting my tongue and quit.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm moving this to the Dubai forum so you'll receive more feedback.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

You should definitely try to look for another job here before moving back to the UK. It sounds like you had bad luck with your boss/employer. Sorry to hear that. You can also try to clarify your working hours with your boss. However, if this continues for long and you are unable to find another job i would look to head back to UK. Nothing is worth a miserable life! 

Did you mean to ask if you do NOT pay your remaining 70K and go back to UK, what will happen? I not sure about the legal repercussions but if you ever plan to be back to Dubai, i would suggest try to pay it off. sorry i couldn't be of much help, maybe someone else can help more.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It is the law that employees work shorter hours during Ramadan (whatever their religion).
You need to either put your foot down and read them the riot act or find another job with a more professional company (easier said than done, as many companies are truly awful to work for).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And if you are contracted for a 5 day week then just do that. 

If they say anything, tell them you have been to the Ministry of Labour and if they ask one more time, you will report them. 

Unlike in the UK, the Ministries here are quick at sorting such things out and come down hard on employers. 

Then start looking for s job with a company with a different country mix


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They're doing the good business while you're weak. Your honest intentions are only to be taken advantage of and if you're a Brit in a minority situation, there's probably a bit of chip on the shoulder payback going on somewhere too.

Sorry it if this sounds harsh but I went through similar in my first year and have seen it happen with other people too. The answer is to Dubai up and save your niceness for making friends. Your co-workers and bosses, start walking out at 5.30. If you're not meant to be on a Saturday, don't come in and turn off your phone. Keep a diary with regards to what's in your contract. 

It's difficult and nobody likes conflict but it sounds like you don't have much to loose anyway and you never know they might start reigning it in anyway.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think you would get a ban but you'd need to check that with MoL. As everyone has said, the shorter hours apply to everyone, regardless of their faith. I think you'd probably have a strong case to bring against your employer if you decide to go that way, but - to know where you really stand, as I said - call the MoL. The money for the apartment is another matter. Whose name is the lease in? Take a look at your lease. If it's your name, call the landlord and see if you can negotiate your way out. You normally can for a penalty of a couple of months' rent. That way, your financial hit might not be so hard. Bear in mind, you probably wouldn't be entitled to any end of term benefits as you've worked for less than a year. Do you know if you are on a limited or unlimited contract? If the former, there'd be a financial implication to pay the company off to leave.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply - I do admit I need to be stronger, but everyday it seems at 5:30pm, its a new emergency which needs fixing right now...

I will leave at 5:30pm today, but for example i left last night at 6:30 and I was getting calls driving home, and again at 7:30am on the way to work from my boss :/

The moment I joined this company they have tried to take everything from my paycheck, from charging me for the hotel for the first month (in contract says they wouldn't) to only giving me a small living allowance so i couldn't even get a flat. Every month there are "errors" on my pay cheque with fake speeding tickets, fake bills...its such a chore. I've now recently found out my holiday, are calender days, so if I take lets say Thursday to Thursday off, they will take the weekend off me me as well. 

I've transferred all my money back to UK any way, with around 3k AED in my bank to live on. I want to stay, but I don't want to live like this.

Accommodation is within my name
Contract states its unlimited


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There are some big QS companies in Dubai which are Western owned. 

Apply - you will get a job. 

My employer is one of them. Forget the ban issue as you'll end up with a Freezone company visa for the first year. Visa problems are always solved if the company wants you. 

Be honest with them and tell them your employer is not honouring their contract - they will understand and will have heard it 100 times before.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like you're being bullied by a company with an inherent, toxic culture. Keep yourself on the right side of employment law but turn your phone off, keep a diary, contact the MOL and most importantly - look for new work.

Forget about the advance on your rent, it was only ever done to keep you in a bind like this. Best of luck and if they hit you with things like "you must pay back your visa" run them past people on here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Be aware that the company can dismiss you at any time without any justification needed. And they probably will at some point, no matter how hard you work. Actually, let me rephrase that, they *will* fire you eventually. Turning off your phone, not responding to emails after hours, demanding Ramandan hours, even if legally entitled, will be excuses to determine you're not a "good fit". 

They'll claim you're no longer needed and that's the only excuse they need. They'll probably do it just before the full year is up so they won't owe you any EOS.

I'd start looking for something else immediately but I'd also save as much money as possible to pay off the housing advance. Be extremely tight for the next two-three months to pay off that advance so by the time you're fired there's no financial obligation to them. During that time look aggressively for a new job although we're now going into the summer months so hiring will slow down till September.

Make sure everything else is also in your name. Is the company paying a hire car on your behalf? Switch it to your name.

To anyone else reading this thread and is looking for a job in Dubai, this is a perfect example for why you should be very careful before considering employment with a "local" company that isn't Emirates or Emaar or Al Futtaim, and especially avoid the no-name Arabic and Indian companies.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
When you leave at 5.30 today - simply switch off your phone.
In the morning, if the company want to know why you did not answer - simply tell them that the day before a policeman saw you speaking on your phone whilst driving and he warned you that this was illegal.
Ask the company if they will be paying your fines if you answer the phone whilst driving?
Take control - in a non-confrontational but firm way.
There are jobs out here for good, professional people - you just need to find a good, professional company to work for!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

To make things worst the rumour going around the office is we aren't getting paid this month, or at least it will be very late. It's the 6th of May today and I am still waiting for April's pay. 

Actually the company I work for has an English name, but locally owned, when i joined the recruiter told me only good things about them, actually all my fears of the middle have come true here. 

Finally a British QS I worked with in the past, msged me on Linkenin, with the word,"What the hell are you doing at XXXXXX, and are a 3rd rate/tier company in UAE" they distaste the company. Oh dear!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> To make things worst the rumour going around the office is we aren't getting paid this month, or at least it will be very late. It's the 6th of May today and I am still waiting for April's pay.


Down tools and go to the MOL today. The longer you work without pay the deeper you'll go in the hole and the bigger the hold they'll have over you - "I'd leave but they own me 3 months pay I'll never see if I go now"

The reality is they'll do what they can to not pay you anyway. It's fair assumption that you're not the first and they're well versed in treating employees like this.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Down tools and go to the MOL today. The longer you work without pay the deeper you'll go in the hole and the bigger the hold they'll have over you - "I'd leave but they own me 3 months pay I'll never see if I go now"
> 
> The reality is they'll do what they can to not pay you anyway. It's fair assumption that you're not the first and they're well versed in treating employees like this.


Hi,
Agreed - been there, done that, got the T-shirt!!
When I left my last company, they gave me post dated cheques for 3 months salary and 1 year of bonus that they owed me.
It is sadly very common here that companies pay late and take these liberties.
MOL are very much on the side of the employee in these cases.
The company do not like being called to the MOL as it gives them a black mark on their file and makes it difficult to get new visas.
Remember - you are in the right and the company is taking advantage of your polite, good nature.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> It is sadly very common here that companies pay late and take these liberties.


They'll pay one month end of May, maybe a bit after, to keep you going but already you'll be 4-6 weeks behind. Ramadan is coming up when all "bosses that sign cheques" leave Dubai. Another two weeks post Eid for bukrah and that's you 8-10 weeks owed. Now you're living off credit cards and loans and ease up the pressure because you're worried about not getting anything, allowing another month with a small intermittent payment for food and bills. Eventually they'll let you go end of probation, you'll be owed 3+ months salary but heading to the airport in fear because of credit card bills or simply because you can't show your face, Dubai dream over.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

iggles said:


> To make things worst the rumour going around the office is we aren't getting paid this month, or at least it will be very late. It's the 6th of May today and I am still waiting for April's pay.


Then it is your chance to file a complaint against them in the MOL, you can do it online through Salary Complaint , and you will be surprised by the immediate action the MOL will take. I tried it once and they called me in the same and told they will handle it and they did, and nobody will know who filed the complaint as you and the other staff are in the same boat.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Just wondering - In a case like this, isn't it best to get fired rather than quit and face possible bans? I don't think the OP cares about the end of service at this point.

Also, not sure how the accommodations loan works if they fire someone - in theory, shouldn't it be invalid? might want to check that. If getting fired is 'technically better' then I would suggest to simply follow your contract and only work the hours you are required to. Oh and absolutely, without a doubt, call MOL, TODAY, if you haven't been paid for April and you were suppose to get the pay at the end of April. Heck, I wouldn't even hide the fact that you filed the complaint. 

You are within your legal rights - you did nothing wrong - if they fire you because 'you're not the right fit', well, too bad.

Good luck with this horrible situation. The good news is that you have options, you just need to be assertive and use those options.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys with the advice, I am starting to think getting myself fired is the best and cleanest option. 

I don't know how to deal with the AP though, this is something that is worrying me. I just feel like I have no options, or i am owned by the company - and I hate it. But I didn't sign any contracts for the loan, or sign any agreement i jsut signed that i received it. I could argue its a bonus..

Today I leaving at 5:30pm. 

On another note, I am on on 30k a month what potential end of service could i receive?


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

According to the UAE labour law, if you leave before completing one year, then you're not entitled to any end of service.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am not to concerned about end of service pay, i don't forsee me reaching it. I know myself and I'll bite my tongue so long then I will blow.

I just need to know what are my options with the AP.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally speaking - I would review your contract and any documents you signed or have from them. See if there's any legal mention of you paying back any amounts given to you for accommodations. Then take all the documents to MoL - ASAP. Talk to them and get a clear understanding if where you stand. 

Maybe don't ask questions from a perspective of you getting fired in case you do and your company tries anything funny.

But regardless of the above, from this day forward, do everything as per your contract. If they start start putting pressure on you at 5:30pm for an emergency - just do what every other person here does - tell them you have important family matter to attend to and whatever it is can wait until tomorrow morning.

The only option you have is to be more assertive and firm on your rights. Either they will back off or they'll fire you. If they fire you, don't worry too much about the apartment. Let them run around and try to get it from you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo is so right. When all of us are 'accused' of being negative, your case simply epitomizes why we say what we do. It's horrible to find yourself in such a situation. People who come here think they've found the proverbial land of 'milk and honey' and then end up in similar situations to the one you find yourself in.  I reiterate that you should contact MoL. What is happening to you is wrong and you will find they give you sound advice and stand behind you. Good luck. You deserve it and I'm certain you will find it!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I've just got paid for April (late) and now I've transferred all my AED to my UK account baring 5k AED. So if my bank account got frozen its not the end of the world

I left yesterday at 5:30 on the dot (had missed calls from the office) and today i had ago at my boss, for wasting my time on something. Basically I've been working late most nights on an order, for it to be changed completely last night, last minute, then standard I have to do someone else job again to finish it. 

I am new to the UAE, but I am sure getting sick of "Your British, do my job for me because i am incompetent" 

I also have an interview tonight for another job else where with a UK Contractor.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Good.

You are holding on to your passport, by the way? They don't have it?

You mentioned in an earlier post that you're paid 30,000 a month. That's part of the problem. The company knows they can get an Indian/Arab QS for half that salary who will work the hours without complaint, so by offering you double they expect to get double the output! Never mind the quality, that's always of lesser concern to local companies where productivity is measured by hours and grunt work, not the quality of the output.





iggles said:


> I've just got paid for April (late) and now I've transferred all my AED to my UK account baring 5k AED. So if my bank account got frozen its not the end of the world
> 
> I left yesterday at 5:30 on the dot (had missed calls from the office) and today i had ago at my boss, for wasting my time on something. Basically I've been working late most nights on an order, for it to be changed completely last night, last minute, then standard I have to do someone else job again to finish it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Good.
> 
> You are holding on to your passport, by the way? They don't have it?
> 
> You mentioned in an earlier post that you're paid 30,000 a month. That's part of the problem. The company knows they can get an Indian/Arab QS for half that salary who will work the hours without complaint, so by offering you double they expect to get double the output! Never mind the quality, that's always of lesser concern to local companies where productivity is measured by hours and grunt work, not the quality of the output.



I have my passport, they tried to keep it during the visa process and when i said, "loosing or keeping my passport will be the last thing you ever do" (to the HR manager) He laughed it off, then i gave the look of, "i am not joking" I got it back without problems.

I am a rugby playing guy, I am very British, to polite, bite my tongue and im not rude on purpose, i don't like breaking promises and agreements because as I believe bad things follow you, especially in construction everyone knows everyone. But i definitely know my rights...like i said i snapped at my boss earlier today, i doubt he will say anything today but Saturday will be interesting! 

I have a job interview for St Kitts tonight, that's dilemma part 2 if they offer me a job!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

These people tend to back down a lot when you let them know enough's enough. Good luck and well done.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You have my full sympathies. Your story is all too common in the region where a lot of people have the slave driver mentality.
I do take umbrage to "Indian or Arab" quote earlier in the thread, but some of it is true as well.

However, I would like to offer an alternate point of view. I dont have any idea what a QS does, and I dont think you have mentioned how many years you have been in the industry.

I have a contract which says 8:30 to 3:30 and 5 days a week. I think at some point if I start taking these timings too seriously, I will be fired as there is no way I can leave office at 3:30. None of the people in my team are Indian. that's the nature of the job, and I am not judged on the number of hours worked, but on whether I deliver on time. Nothing else matters. I have to be available all the time whether its a weekend or not. Its not a question of face time - there is just work to be done (or expatforum to be checked). 

When I started my career in investment banking, I would feel lucky if I went home at midnight. 75% of my weekends were spent in office, and I had no control of my time. I was paid well for it, and I had the choice of leaving the job if I had to.

Long winded post to say you have that choice as well. If you are not getting paid on time, go to the MOL. If you don't like the job, start job hunting aggressively (seems like you have started already). Don't have a chip on the shoulder that you are being targeted because you are British or too nice etc. I am sure the "Indian/Arab" guy next to you is getting half the pay and the same level of sh!t. 5K GBP per month tax free is a a good salary for anyone, esp. if they are in a junior position (I dont know if you are). 

And none of the sh!t entitles you to run away with housing advances given in good faith to help you out with your rent. (I am not insinuating that you intend to, but sounds like you have thought about it). If you do run away, do be prepared for consequences when you come back to the region.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am not planning on running away, not without clearing debts. As can be seen by my previous posts, I am not that type guy. 

I am just under 30, I've worked aboard before in Europe before here. QS is quantity surveyor, I control the commercial aspects in construction from contracts, payments, final accounts etc etc

What I haven't told you guys, is the cockroaches in the toilets, flies and insects that i've never seen before in the kitchen ( i mean hundreds), the smell of the offices, the inability to be able to touch anything, the lack of air conditioning, my first day in the office my heart sunk and I knew what I had got myself into.


----------



## nihao (May 7, 2015)

immediately change to another job


----------



## George Mc (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

it does sound like you are going through hell. I think you need to carefully think how you progress forward, firstly as a previous response has already stated , keep on the right side of the employment law and the conditions of your contract. Is there some body you feel confident to approach with in your company and openly speak with them and air your concerens, you never know you may get a positive response as they may not be aware or realise what you are going through.

Regards,

George.


----------

